# In Detail: Audi Q7 V12 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For two decades Audi has driven forward the advancement of diesel technology – from the very top. Now the brand with the four rings is presenting another world first: the first V12 TDI in a passenger vehicle. The diesel, which generates an output of 368 kW (500 hp) and 1,000 Nm of torque (737.56 lb-ft) from a capacity of six liters, gives the new Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro the performance of a sports car. It catapults from zero to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in only 5.5 seconds and has an electronically capped top speed of 250 km/h (155.34 mph). The V12 diesel is opening up entirely new horizons in the diesel sector. The big-performance SUV from Audi completes all intermediate sprints with fascinating ease; in every driving situation it boasts superior reserves of power. The engine captivates its drivers not only with its sheer inexhaustible power but also with its highly cultivated manner of operation – the subtle engine sound takes on a voluminous, strong note when the throttle is open. In terms of fuel consumption the six-liter TDI, which features a completely redeveloped common rail injection system, requires an average of only 11.3 liters/100 km (20.82 US mpg), substantially less than the gasoline units produced by the competition. No competitor is able to match this achievement.
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: Audi Q7 V12 TDI ([email protected])*

BRING THIS THING HERE!!! Sell it for $100k people will buy it in small numbers, but it will be a wanted car. Many of my customers have said they would be this in a heartbeat vs a Cayenne Turbo of Turbo S and those are $120k+


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. 
X2 to the above id get that over a cayenne turbo.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

George have you heard anything, whether or not its coming to US


----------



## Fabolous (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*

Yes, bring this and I will buy one....just keep it under 110 fully loaded


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Fabolous)*

I emailed AOA regarding this coming to the US, keep in mind that the starting price in Germany is $130k Euros
Below is a copy of the correspondence:
Although the Audi Q7 V12 TDI is something which all of us at Audi of America would personally cherish to have at U.S. dealers, I can assure you the costs are prohibitive from many financial and intangible ways.

Best,
Christian

Christian Bokich
Manager, Midwest Communications
National: Product / Technology / Motorsports


----------

